# is it possible?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

hi, i'm extremely new to the idea of speaker/cabinet building, so this is probably a really stupid question.

...but i was wondering if it would be possible to turn a pair of 3-way infinity floorstanding speakers into active speakers or somehow replace the subs in them with powered subs. again, its probably a dumb question and i'm not exactly sure why i want to do it, but thanks in advance for any help.

(sorry for ****** picture)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I would go with active sub section to get some experience. It has the fewest new parts and most sub amplifiers have a crossover built in. In fact, some even have a high-pass crossover section.

You would get some experience with what parts of the crossover do what -- since you will have to disassemble part of it when it goes active.

A full active speaker would work too, but it would require more parts and experimenting. I don't usually like them because they aren't as portable (i.e., you can't just give the active speakers to anyone to plug and play -- they have to get the crossover and amps and have rack space and be able to run all the signal speaker wires, etc). 

But if they're just for you . . . by all means, experiment away 

Good luck.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess you could always try to replace one or both of the woofers and put in a small plate amp to drive them, but I think it would be a lot of work to redesign and implement. Even at it's simplest... assuming keeping the current drivers, unhooking them from the signal chain, installing a plate amp with integrated crossover, and then figuring out how to run the signal to both the amplified and unamplified sections... it would be a little messy, and not likely sound great. But as an exercise in fun and learning, I say go for it (that is if you don't need the speakers - just in case it all goes horribly wrong).


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

And your recollection would be correct. This is a two way + passive radiator.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

oo, didnt relize they were 2-way, guess i wont mess with it then :sad2:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, if they're passive radiators, it might make it easier to implement, although you'll have to replace them with your own drivers, and I'd suggest closing off the lower part of the cabinet (you can calculate the size and possible port once you choose some drivers). That way you don't have to mess with the crossover, and can add a sub amp to power just the new section.


----------

